# Golden Gate Bridge - San Francisco



## KenL

I have quite a few shots of the Golden Gate Bridge, day & night! This is the GGB from above Fort Point and is one of my favorite images.


----------



## dl4449

Nice Ken 
I have that same shot. It is also interesting frome the roof of the fort
Troy


----------



## KenL

dl4449 said:


> Nice Ken
> I have that same shot. It is also interesting frome the roof of the fort
> Troy


 
Thanks Troy! That's a spot I've never been......have you shot from Baker beach, another of my favorites?


----------



## Moodyville-ain

For me, the second shot you posted is loads better. I'm not sure I can put my finger on it, but theres just something odd about the colors in the first photo that, just seem off to me. I really dig the foliage in the foregound and the shadow the bridge casts. But I can't get my mind off the colors, I'm sorry but they just seem, off.


----------



## PatrickHMS

Maybe the colors of the actual bridge look more accurate in second shot. Doesn't the bridge look just a little too red in the first shot?

But I like both shots.

As a kid, I used to go and visit my uncle who lived in SF.  You could see the brdge from most of the back windows, and from the back decks and patio of his home.

Haven't seen the brodge in person in 50 years.  What a trip down memory lane, but photographs will do that...


----------



## Froggy

The second shot is far more interesting than the first one (a bit tilted on the left btw) in my opinion. The soft light gives to the shot a peaceful mood and these waves that crashed into the rocks add something very dynamic to the image!


----------



## lvcrtrs

Love the Baker Beach shot. It's composition is different from the standard we see (eg. shot 1 OP). Your eyes get pulled down to the action in front with the wave splashing on the rocks.

Look at #1 and see how your eyes are static. Then look at #2, I'll bet they drop from the bridge to the rocks.


----------



## pugnacious33

Great shots, love the second one best.


----------



## KenL

lvcrtrs said:


> Love the Baker Beach shot. It's composition is different from the standard we see (eg. shot 1 OP). Your eyes get pulled down to the action in front with the wave splashing on the rocks.
> 
> Look at #1 and see how your eyes are static. Then look at #2, I'll bet they drop from the bridge to the rocks.


 
Thank you lvcrtrs!  



pugnacious33 said:


> Great shots, love the second one best.


 
Thank you Jason!


----------



## newbie06

nice pic...did you happen to shoot any naked people at the beach..ahhaha..i heard SF banned beach nudity..


----------



## KenL

newbie06 said:


> nice pic...did you happen to shoot any naked people at the beach..ahhaha..i heard SF banned beach nudity..


 
Thank you newbie06! Oh, they might have banned beach nudity, but you wouldn't know that at Baker Beach. Whenever I've been there I've seen usually a guy or two shed their clothes and prance up and down the beach once before getting dressed, and one time a young lady went bottomless into the water......


----------



## PatrickHMS

KenL said:


> and one time a young lady went bottomless into the water......


 
Top on, no bottom is a twist, was she there for swimming, or maybe she just needed to "p'" ???


----------



## KenL

PatrickHMS said:


> KenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and one time a young lady went bottomless into the water......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top on, no bottom is a twist, was she there for swimming, or maybe she just needed to "p'" ???
Click to expand...

 
I didn't ask......there are toilets at this location. She was a bit miffed that I was taking her photo, which seemed odd since she passed me on the way to the water as I and another photographer were standing there with cameras on tripods......


----------



## PatrickHMS

Probable enjoyed your taking a photo of her, but she wouldn't admit to that.


----------



## jnewmanco1

The girl in the baseball cap sure is flat chested.


----------



## KenL

PatrickHMS said:


> Probable enjoyed your taking a photo of her, but she wouldn't admit to that.


 
Undoubtedly..... 



jnewmanco1 said:


> The girl in the baseball cap sure is flat chested.


 
Yes she is.


----------



## lvcrtrs

Hope the fella in the baseball hat is carrying sunblock.


----------



## KenL

lvcrtrs said:


> Hope the fella in the baseball hat is carrying sunblock.


 
He wasn't out long enough to need it....they usually walk back and forth once and then leave. :violin:


----------

